# How long after the birth did you get married?



## subaru555

We found out we were pregnant after our wedding was booked, dress was bought etc and have now postponed it due to me having a bump at 8 weeks.

My question is purely for women on here who had a baby then got married.

We really want to book it for 6 months after the birth but I don't want to put too much pressure on myself. We are due in October and want to get married in April.
:baby:

My dress was a lot of money and I couldn't have my wedding day in anything else, the problem is it's my pre-preg figure at a 12, and I'm already over a 14.

I'm hoping to slim down and hope if I'm breastfeeding so will lose the weight.

Any input from mums who've done it please!


----------



## princess_bump

our daughter will be 2 years, nearly 3months, when we finally get married. we never planned that bigger gap, tbh we weren't it a rush to do it, but the opportunity came up and it's been amazing :D
looking back, if the situation was right, i would say i was probably 'ready' to get married, maybe a year after she was born, by that time i was recovered :lol: however for us, it's better we've waited as i wouldn't have wanted to take her to florida any younger :D


----------



## sparkle

Cormack will be 20 months (or near enough!) We really wanted to get married in the summer and this way he gets to be part of our day. In terms of my shape I think I was back in my total pre preg shape 10 months or so after birth. I think he will be a great age, but as long as you feel comfortable just go with how you feel!
Good Luck x


----------



## dontworry

This question doesn't apply to me, but I just wanted to pop in and say a HUGE congratulations (on the bump AND the engagement)! You must be terribly excited to be pregnant after so many years of trying! I squealed when I read that, :haha:, so exciting!


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam will be almost 7 months old when we get married (in ELEVEN DAYS' TIME). (ARRGHH!!!)

Although we'd been engaged nearly 2 years, we didn't set a date till 2 months ago; we'd planned Adam's christening, then decided, almost on a whim, to see if it would be possible to get married at the same time. It was, so we were all systems go.

So I only bought my dress 2 months ago (2 days after we were full steam ahead, I found it and bought it). It had to be altered as it was a size 16 (I was a 12/14 at the time, size 10 pre-pregnancy). But I was still keen (and suddenly hugely motivated) to lose as much weight as I could, and took the drastic step of giving up chocolate. Since I did that, 30 days ago, I've lost 10lb and now have only 12lb left to reach my pre-preg weight. Which I won't, obviously (at least not yet), because my dress would fall off.

If I'd known I was going to be fitting into a wedding dress I'd have had massive, massive motivation for dieting, and I WOULD have lost all the weight - actually I'd have eaten better when I was pregnant, I didn't hold back. In the end I gained nearly 3 and a half stone. of that, 12lb came off when I had Adam, another stone came off over the next 10 weeks when I was (partially) breastfeeding, and then over the next 2 months it all stalled and I lost a couple of pounds, gained them back, etc, till I decided to get serious with the chocolate (and carbs in general, mostly). So over 6 months I've lost 2st 8lb. 

I *really* wasn't able to exercise though, I had PPD, which lingered till Adam was 4 months old, and my knees were painful till a few weeks ago. Now I am in the swing of dieting and don't feel so achey, I *could* do more walking. I was going swimming before Christmas, from when Adam was 10 weeks old till about 19 weeks, but cba/don't have time right now. Immediately after he was born (and I had a natural birth) I couldn't be bothered to exercise or diet, I was focussed on keeping my head above water. But I think from 3 months on I'd have been fine, I just wasn't motivated enough.

I think getting setting a date for 6 months after the baby is doable... of course you really can't plan for every eventuality, but going on my own experience I think I could have lost all my extra weight in that time. Of course my body itself is different, and I am not toned at all - but that's where boned corsets and generous A-line skirts come in...

good luck! :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Amelia will be 16 months when we get married. 

When I was pregnant I put on nearly 4 stone. 

Amelia was a huge baby and I carried a lot of water so I lost 2 and a half stone without doing anything. 

I breastfed Amelia until she was 4 and a half months old and it did definitely help with the weight loss. 

I have loosely followed weight watchers and I'm back to pre preg weight and in my pre preg size 12 clothes. 

I could've got down to pre preg weight a lot sooner if I had tried harder (things like moving house, stressful times at work and being a comfort eater made the weight loss slower) 

..

My advice would be.. 

Follow slimming work .. I know midwives have recommended it to people. 

Your baby only needs extra 'food' in your third trimester, and the less weight you put on during pregnancy obviously the less you will have to lose and you won't have so much pressure on yourself. 

Go for lots of walks during pregnancy and when the baby is here. 


Good luck!!! :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## belladonna

My baby is due end of June (so may not arrive till the beginning of July) and we are getting married on the 1st October so the baby will be 3 months old.
I haven't put on much weight yet and think that the weight that has now started to go on is all baby anyway as I'm in my pre-pregnancy clothes that were too small for me before hand.


----------



## subaru555

Think we've decided on 6 - 8 months at the latest! :D - As we'll be TTC again once baby is 6 months old.


----------



## Pingu

I am getting married on Saturday, my daughter will be 11 weeks old. We only decided to bring our wedding forward 4 weeks ago so didn't get my dress until after I had my baby. I have approx 10lbs still to lose to be back to my pre pregnancy weight but the dress I bought is still the same dress size as I was before. 

If you feel comfortable then I would say go for it. Congratulations on your pregnancy.


----------



## aliss

Our baby is due June 3 and our wedding will be sometime in July or August 2011, so just over one year old. My girlfriend also had her wedding when he turned 18 months and found that to be a good time. It's really what you are comfy with!


----------



## firstLO

Our daughter was 9 months. We nearly organised it for when she was 6 months but I'm glad we didn't now as with her being a bit older she didn't need as many feeds and had already had a nice long nap before leaving for the ceremony so I didn't need to worry about her crying all the way through it!


----------



## Pops

Our Missy is due on 31st July and we get married on 10th October so about 10 weeks later!

xxx


----------

